

Ask HN: Is AWS down for you? - peter123

http://status.aws.amazon.com/ says everything is fine, but we've got major issues with AWS services.
======
cperciva
I can't load <http://status.aws.amazon.com> right now, but everything else is
working fine for me.

(Where "everything" == my EC2 instance, S3, and SDB in the US-East region.)

------
dnsworks
It's actually UltraDNS that went down. Many, many sites are unavailable right
now.

